# XDarwin: client 1 rejected from local host



## EnglaBenny (Oct 19, 2003)

Since I updated to 10.2.8 my XDarwin no longer works; not in quartz and not in >console.

I get this at startup:


> ...
> Display mode: Rootless Quartz
> Screen 0 added: 1152x747 @ (0,21)
> Screen 0 placed at X11 coordinate (0,0).
> ...


----------



## rhg (Oct 19, 2003)

Try to insert the following line into your ~/.xinitrc file, just before any client is launched:

xhost +localhost

Hope this helps


----------



## EnglaBenny (Oct 19, 2003)

It didn't help. You see, it seems like the .xinitrc file is never read at all - it never gets that far.

The strange thing is, that I can launch Apple's X11, and it works fine. XDarwin used to work, even though the XDarwin app was installed in parallel with Apple's X11. Now Apple's works, and XDarwin does not.


----------

